# ? Poling platform "sissy bar"



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like you want a pulpit rail mounted on your platform.

link to dealer

http://www.specialtyalworks.com/prod02.htm


It's nothing but a safety rail on 3 sides of the platform.
Any competent welder could fabricate one for you.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the link but the rails shown seem as though they would interfer with poling i was hoping to see something a little less intrusive thanks again george


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Might want to try a single post casting seat as used on bass boats.
Swivels and you can sit/lean on it


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> I just ordered a skiff with a poling platform.  Not having the best balance in the world I want to have some sort of back support added to the platform.  Does anyone have any photos of something along these lines?  Any ideas?  thanks for any input  george


Where are you located and where did you order your skiff from? 

Who ever is building the platform for your skiff should be able to accommodate the sissy bar as part of the design. 

IMHO, poling platforms can be somewhat generic but ideas on sissy bars are as individual as the owners. 

If you will post the boat and location we can steer you in the right direction w/ less confusion.

CR/TSS


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Lots of designs out there. Google search will get some ideas. Heres one from ECC.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I like the looks of this support. Is there any chance you have a little better photo of this set up? thanks George


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I dont have any better pics. Its not my boat. I lifted it from here.
http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/forums/
It is removable and able to be attached to the casting platform also.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks alot went to the site and got a much better view of the support thought most of these supports were mounted on the back of the platform might be a good idea mounted in the fromt - should make for easier poling thanks again george


----------

